# Wedding music, Please help



## Rohit Soans (Apr 17, 2008)

Hi, my name is Rohit Soans. I love cassical music and listen to it for atleast 2 hours a day (mostly when I am reading or studying) and have been doing this for many years. I unfortuneately do not know the names or composers of most of what I listen to. I have a wedding coming up and would really appreciate it if you could recommend some music that would be appropriate. I was looking for lesser known composers, not the usual bachs and mozarts. Thanks for your help. Rohit Soans.


----------



## bor (Apr 24, 2008)

Felix Mendelssohn has a wedding march, other than that I don't know anything for wedding marches.


----------



## Rachovsky (Jan 5, 2008)

Pachelbel's "Canon in D"
Is one of the common wedding pieces.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Handel's _Water Music Suite_ is appropriate for prelude music, 
Gigout - _Grand Choeur Dialogue _makes for a stately processional.
Schubert - _Ave Maria_
Gounod - _Ave Maria_
Beethoven - _Ode to Joy
_Clarke - _Trumpet Voluntary in D _(originally ascribed to Purcell)
The Brandenburg Concertos

I know you preferred no Bach, but ol' JS has two great pieces for consideration that deserve mention: Sheep May Safely Graze, Sleepers Wake.

Personally, I steer clear of the traditional Wagner march as it is so "overused" ad-nauseum - In a few churches where I've been employed, that piece was actually "prohibited", mainly because the "bridal couple" in the opera, from which the music is derived, parted in divorce - the church did not think that the music promoted "forever, until death us do part" very well, and as such, those particular churches banned it from ever being played.

Are you having an orchestra provide the music for your wedding, or having an organist, or both?


----------

